# rendre compte (de)



## Laurence Jonkers

Bonjour à tous,

Je dois traduire un article scientifique à propos de l'azote dans les abres fruitiers... Dans la phrase "L'utilisation de cette simple équation a permis de rendre compte de la dynamique des transferts d' azote", comment diriez-vous "rendre compte de" en espagnol?
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Domtom

Laurence Jonkers said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je dois traduire un article scientifique à propos de l'azote dans les abres fruitiers... Dans la phrase "L'utilisation de cette simple équation a permis de rendre compte de la dynamique des transferts d' azote"


 
La utilización de esta sencilla ecuación ha permitido (1) darse (2) cuenta de la dinámica de los trasvases (3) de ázoe.

----

(1) o _permitió_

(2) *ÉDIT:* Ahora pienso que Ysérien tiene razón: tanto en el original francés como en mi traducción antes de este ÉDIT (había puesto "ha permitido dar cuenta de la...") falta el "se".

(3) O _transvases_
-


----------



## entremuro

El Uso De Esta Sencilla EcuaciÓn Permite Dar Cuenta De La Dinamica De Los Transvase De Azoe


----------



## yserien

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/compte-renduDe acuerdo con las respuestas,pero a mi juicio hay una pequeña diferencia,matiz. Rendre compte yo entiendo que es rendir cuentas de algo a alguien, un superior,por ejemplo. Creo que en español habría que decir ......permite dar*se* cuenta de la dinámica de....


----------



## josepbadalona

yserien said:


> Tal vez no capte yo el significado exacto de la frase pero so prueba de que se me demuestre lo contrario falta el pronombre reflexivo "se" tanto en la versión francesa,*se rendre compte,* como en la española,*darse cuenta.*


 
"rendre compte" sin pronombre existe (ver citación 34 a 40), y el resultado se llama "compte-rendu' que es la redacción de algo, de una relación, una narración, un informe, que se hace para a alguien que ha pedido algo

propongo "explica" "justifica"...


----------



## Laurence Jonkers

Merci à tous, mais je crois que "se rendre compte" ou "darse cuenta de" ne sont pas les termes appropriés dans ce contexte, et j'utiliserais plutôt la proposition de josepbadalona. Je ne voulais pas utiliser "demuestra" parce que ce verbe implique une "démonstration par a+b", mais je crois que "explica" est le verbe adéquat. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## ladymarione

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola!

En esta frase:
Un premier rapport, dejà publié à la Documentation française, a ainsi constitué le cadre des travaux de l´exercice 2006-2007 dont rend compte le présent document, et qui ont notamment porté sur l´évolution de la PAC.

no se muy bien como traducir rendre compte. No creo que el sentido dado por el diccionario de wr es el bueno aqui.

de momento he puesto:
Un primer informe [...] expuesto en el presente documento??

Gracias


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Bonjour
Sauf que selon moi, "rend compte" se rapporte dans ta phrase à "cadre des travaux" et non pas à premier rapport...
Je traduirais par el marco de los trabajos del ano .... que el presente documento sintetiza/describe/relaciona (ce dernier sans en être certaine, dans le sens de rapporter).


----------



## Sophiep

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,

J´ai quelques difficultés à traduire la phrase suivante:
(Cette phrase s'inscrit dans le contexte d'une convention.)

"L´organisme public rendra compte de sa gestion financière en adressant au Mandant au cours du deuxième mois suivant la fin de chaque trimestre civil:
...."

merci


----------



## Luis Sanz

Bonjour,

Es muy parecido en español: _"El organismo público rendirá cuentas de su gestión financiera dirigiéndose al Mandante (Gestor) en el curso del segundo mes siguiente al fin de cada trimestre"_ 

Salut!


----------



## chlapec

También podrías decir *"dará cuenta de"*


----------



## 7espejos

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola a todos:

En una biografía, al referirse a la política aparece:

_Les combats dans lesquels je m’étais engagé et *dont j’ai rendu compte sans modestie avaient été perdus*._

¿Reconocí sin modestia que se habían perdido?

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

_



Les combats, dans lesquels je m’étais engagé et *dont j’ai rendu compte sans modestie,* avaient été perdus.
		
Click to expand...

_Hola:
*rendir cuentas de: . ..y **de los que rendí cuentas...*
Ver este hilo sobre un tema similar: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1017907


----------



## Mahut

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Saludos

Alguien podría decirme como traducir rendre compte en español. La frase entera es 

La mesure de la qualité de vie dans le domaine de la santé s’intéresse à *rendre compte* du point de vue des intéressés eux-mêmes : c'est une mesure subjective.

Gracias


----------



## Dentellière

Ya has mirado aquí ?

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/compte


----------



## saintest66

"s’intéresse à rendre compte"

Y ¿no será ésta una traducción del español que sí sabe usar el infinitivo en este caso pero que se da mu mal en francés? La explicación que no traducción es decir, repetir, resumiendo sin añadir ni quitar nada de lo esencial. A ver si te sirve el hilo de Dentellière.
Saludos


----------



## Mina_chan

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​ 
​Bonjour!

J'ai une question à faire avec "rendre compte" mais dans ce contexte. En espagnol je sais que se rendre compte est "darse cuenta", mais dans cette phrase je ne trouve una bonne traduction à faire:

Par exemple, Frédéric Lemaître [109] a *rendu compte* de la 9° rencontre d'Aix-en-Provence organisé par le Cercle des économistes en titrant son article _Et si la crise ne faisait que commencer ?_ 

Dans ce cas la traduction de darse cuenta est très mauvaise. Quelqu'un peut m'aider? Merci beaucoup!!!!


----------



## chlapec

"ha dado cuenta"?


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo lo veo como "dar un informe", por asociación con "compte rendu". 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Mina_chan

Entonces quedaría así:

Por ejemplo, Frédéric Lemaître ha dado cuenta de la 9º reunión que organizó el Círculo de los economistas en Aix-en-Provence en que tituló su artículo como _Et si la crise ne faisait que commencer? (¿Y si la crisis no ha hecho más que empezar?)_
 
Así estaría bien traducido???:S


----------



## Mina_chan

o

ha informado sobre la novena reunión o sobre el noveno encuentro organizado por el Círculo de economistas (.....)??

El hilo sobre "en titrant" está aquí:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1648563
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Mina_chan

Jjajajaja muchas gracias por todas vuestras propuestas!!! Son muy útiles


----------



## swift

Hola:

Reavivando la controversia:

Reflexionando un poco, es cierto que "dar cuenta" contiene cierta idea subjetiva (¿?) pues se trata de justificar o explicar algo, tal como sucede en francés:



> Présenter un rapport détaillé, spécialement à une autorité supérieure pour l'informer, se justifier auprès d'elle.
> 
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/compte


Pero como he dicho, para mí "rendre compte" no conlleva la idea de justificarse en la frase de partida. Se trata de informar simplemente.


----------



## Jean-François_2011

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola a todos,


Llevo arrastrando esta dude desde hace días y días. Estoy seguro de que me podéis ayudar (por el nivel de las discusiones que suelo ver por aquí).

Rendre compte de tiene dos sentidos en francés: 

1) cuando el sujeto es una persona significa dar un informe detallado de algo. Je dois rendre compte de ma gestion à de l'entreprise.  Sería casi igual a "rendre des comptes" pero éste último abarca la idea de justificarse. Algo como hacer un informe (compte-rendu). 

2) cuando el sujeto es una cosa significa explicar. Par exemple, la physique rend compte de nombreux phénomènes.


Pues mis dudas. 
  1) ¿rendir cuentas sería el primer sentido o sólo sería "rendre des comptes", es decir sin noción de justificación?
  2) ¿dar cuenta se podría usar en el segundo sentido?
  3) En el DRAE, no encuentro “rendir cuentas” sino “dar cuentas” y dice “razón, satisfacción de algo”. 

4) ¿Cómo entender está frase que me he leído por ahí? (Fulano) da cuenta de importantes hallazgos arqueológicos... ¿Es el primer sentido? 

  5) Y ya que estamos la frase que intento traducir:

“*Car cela peut expliquer certains comportements qui pourraient sembler étranges. **(Rendre compte ne sert à  rien sans un début d’explication).”* 

  Lo traduzco así:

*“Porque puede explicar algunos comportamientos que podrían parecer extraños. (Dar un informe detallado no sirve de nada sin un principio de explicación).”

Gracias de antemano.
*


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

A ver si te ayuda esto.

Manuel Seco, en su _Diccionario fraseológico documentado del español actual_ (Aguilar, 2004), dice:

- *Dar cuenta(s) (*o* reunir cuenta(s))*. Dar justificación o explicación [de un gasto o de un acto].

*Dar cuenta y razón* [de algo]. Informar cumplidamente [sobre ello]

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jean-François_2011

Gracias Gevy. 

Creo que sí, me parece que suena a lo que busco. ¡Qué contento estoy!

*Dar cuenta y razón* corresponde a ese *rendre compte* cuando el sujeto es una persona.

Mi frase sería: 
*
“*Porque puede explicar algunos comportamientos  que podrían parecer extraños. (*Dar cuenta y razón* no sirve de  nada sin un principio de explicación).”
 
Un beso


----------



## saintest66

¡ Qué pena no poder usar el tan ajustado americanismo _"reportar"_ ya que existe "reportero" ! _Dar cuenta y razón_ es muy bonito pero me parece un tanto anticuado en este contexto, demasiado literario y cargado para el muy neutro _rendre compte_ que no conlleva aquí ninún matiz de nada que no sea informar.  Si fuera un contexto jurídico o de intercambios de alto nivel,sí que estaría bien, pero, en serio, aquí me parece sobrevalorado.
Saludos


----------



## Jean-François_2011

¡ Hola Saintest66 ! 

Gracias, obviamente me daba cuenta de que era literario, pero no hasta qué punto.

En mi caso, no resulta un problema porque el autor usa expresiones de vez en cuando expresiones algo anticuadas. 

Otra opción no ¿podría ser recolectar datos? En el foro ponían informar también, pero aquí el autor explica que que le es imposible hablar de todos los fenómenos sino que destacará algunos. 

Saludos


----------



## Pohana

Jean-François_2011 said:


> ...3) En el DRAE, no encuentro “rendir cuentas” ...
> 4) ¿Cómo entender está frase que me he leído por ahí? (Fulano) _da cuenta_ de importantes hallazgos arqueológicos...


Bonsoir :
Si aún la R. Academia Española no ha incluído _rendir cuentas_, es una expresión SUPER común en español.
*rendir cuentas* 
explicar una situación a alguien que tiene  derecho a saberla._Le tuvo que rendir cuentas de sus errores_.



> ..._rendre compte_ que no conlleva aquí ningún matiz de nada que no sea informar...


Reportar
*2* transmitir o comunicar noticias
..._da cuenta_ de... ..._reporta_... Saintest, no veo porqué no se puede utilizar tu propuesta 



> ... ¿podría ser recolectar datos?...


Pienso que no.

À +
Pohana


----------



## saintest66

Hola a todos
Para mí, aun siendo americanismo usaría _reportar_ porque está perfectamente ajustado; es verdad que Seco no lo da ni siquiera como americanismo cuando se estila mucho en la prensa latinoamericana y nada en la prensa en castellano de España, todo hay que decirlo. Este verbo le da un giro latino inconfundible al contexto; si se quiere ser neutro, hay que descartarlo, lo mismo que _recolectar datos_ que es exactamente lo contrario de _informar._
Saludos


----------



## alcirabi

chlapec said:


> "ha dado cuenta"?


 Aunque ha pasado mucho tiempo de esta conversación, quería aportar un detalle: en español, según RAE "dar cuenta" solo significa 
*dar **~** de *algo. * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Dar fin de algo destruyéndolo o malgastándolo.


----------



## MVVillegas

Hola, he leído todo el hilo, pero aún tengo dudas de cómo traducir el "rendre compte de" en mi contexto:

Si j'ai jusqu'ici parlé de Volochinov, la traduction dont je rends compte aujourd'hui est présentée sous le nom de "mikhail Bakhtine".

Si hasta aquí he hablado de Voloshinov, la traducción de la que doy cuenta y razón en la actualidad es presentada bajo el nombre de "Mijaíl Bajtín"

Dar cuenta y razón me sonó coherente (si tengo en cuenta que el autor en francés usa algunos términos más literarios también), pero sigo confundida con el sentido de "la traduction dont je rends compte", no sé si es el sentido correcto o si hay otra posibilidad.

Espero me puedan ayudar a resolver la duda.

Saludos!!


----------



## Pohana

MVVillegas said:


> Hola, he leído todo el hilo, pero aún tengo dudas de cómo traducir el "rendre compte de" en mi contexto:
> 
> Si j'ai jusqu'ici parlé de Volochinov, la traduction dont je rends compte aujourd'hui est présentée sous le nom de "mikhail Bakhtine".
> ...pero sigo confundida con el sentido de "la traduction dont je rends compte"....


Bonjour :
Yo diría "la traducción motivo de este informe"

À +
Pohana


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Seria interesante saber un poco más acerca del contexto. ¿Es una conferencia, en el marco de un ciclo de conferencias? Digo, porque me llama la atención ese "aujourd'hui". El autor, ¿está elevando informes acerca de diferentes traducciones o sólo está discurriendo acerca de ellas? A mí se me ocurre:
1) Basándome en la solución de Pohana, que me parece buenísima: "la traducción que motiva el informe de hoy";
2) En el caso de que el contexto lo ameritase: "la traducción a la que hoy me referiré/de la cual hoy me ocuparé". Por supuesto, es una traducción menos apegada al original. Depende de lo que nos comentes acerca del contexto. De todos modos, la simple y literal opción de "dar cuenta" no me suena nada mal.


----------



## jprr

MVVillegas said:


> la traduction *dont je rends compte* aujourd'hui


me suena a comentario o a reseña (comentar o reseñar)... pero bueno, a falta del contexto ...


----------



## MVVillegas

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Seria interesante saber un poco más acerca del contexto. ¿Es una conferencia, en el marco de un ciclo de conferencias? Digo, porque me llama la atención ese "aujourd'hui". El autor, ¿está elevando informes acerca de diferentes traducciones o sólo está discurriendo acerca de ellas? A mí se me ocurre:
> 1) Basándome en la solución de Pohana, que me parece buenísima: "la traducción que motiva el informe de hoy";
> 2) En el caso de que el contexto lo ameritase: "la traducción a la que hoy me referiré/de la cual hoy me ocuparé". Por supuesto, es una traducción menos apegada al original. Depende de lo que nos comentes acerca del contexto. De todos modos, la simple y literal opción de "dar cuenta" no me suena nada mal.



Disculpen la tardanza y gracias por las respuestas! En cuanto al contexto, este es un capítulo de un libro en el que se está discutiendo si una obra pertenece o no a un autor, porque se dice que quizá la obra fue escrita bajo un seudónimo. En este caso él autor del libro hace referencia a que en la traducción (ruso-francés) en la que se basa (creo entender que es así) el que sale como autor es Mijaíl Bajtín.

Teniendo en cuenta también lo que han dicho, podría ser posible usar "la traducción a la que hoy me remito"?

Saludos!!


----------

